# Happy Fourth of July !!



## Builder Bob (Jul 1, 2019)

I hope that each and everyone of you have a wonderful July 4th with your families.  IF you are in Sunny, SC stop by for a brew at the local pub and I will catch up with you there - Dutch Treat of Course!

Hope you are blessed with a wonderful relaxing day to enjoy our Independence day!

Building Bob - Grilling, drinking a brew, enjoying a cigar, with my wife


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2019)

What brand and model does she smoke??

Always looking for recommendations


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 1, 2019)

And "Happy Canada Day!" to tmurray and those North of the boarder!


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 3, 2019)

cda said:


> What brand and model does she smoke??
> 
> Always looking for recommendations



Not sure I can answer that in a public forum, trying to keep it PG and all......

Usually a brick house maduro for regular use - special occasions lead to other cuban cigars


----------



## cda (Jul 3, 2019)

Builder Bob said:


> Not sure I can answer that in a public forum, trying to keep it PG and all......
> 
> Usually a brick house maduro for regular use - special occasions lead to other cuban cigars



Have to look into that brand

I smoke maybe a few times a year


----------



## tmurray (Jul 4, 2019)

A very happy 4th of July to our neighbors to the South!


----------



## jar546 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Fourth of July to each and every one of you.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Independence Day to all my fellow code geeks! 

Y'all be careful out there!


----------



## cda (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday. USA

ELVIS is alive


----------



## cda (Jul 4, 2019)

Now this is great advertisement, to bring people in::::


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 5, 2019)

What amazed me when I saw this on the news was that the cars just kept flying down the road towards the display!


----------



## cda (Jul 5, 2019)

Yep guess they were not into fireworks??

What’s up with that


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 5, 2019)

6.4 on the 4th and 5.4 this a.m. (yee hah!), these after some great fireworks at the Rose Bowl, NY and DC.
Stay safe you all.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 5, 2019)

It's good that they reported no deaths after a 6.4 earth quake. Looks like the seismic codes are working in CA, or at least helping in keeping people safe?


----------



## cda (Jul 5, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> It's good that they reported no deaths after a 6.4 earth quake. Looks like the seismic codes are working in CA, or at least helping in keeping people safe?




Probably yes/no

Kind of hit out in no where. Maybe not to many high rises involved


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 9, 2019)

High Rises?! Not in Ridgecrest, mostly 1 & 2 story and some mobiles since 1948, County of San Bernadino. See local photos, amazing how many cmu walls built without rebar. China Lake Navy base did suffer significant damage, more than Mare Island in Vallejo which I inspected.


----------

